

Show HN: WebLooper, a simple loop station powered by Web Audio and WebRTC - mardurhack
http://weblooper.hackandstack.com/?from=hn#main

======
mardurhack
Hello everybody,

This is the (old, made 2.5 years ago) application I implemented for my BSc
thesis called "WebLooper".

It aims at simulating a loop station like the one often used by DUB FX (BOSS
RC-50, here is an example of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI)
). But do not expect even 5% of its features. :D Although you can create
"online peer-to-peer concerts" (based on WebRTC). I've only tested it on
Chrome but I'll try to work on it to make it compatible with at least Firefox.

I was looking at some of my old projects and then, since the source code of
this one was already on GitHub, I decided to put it online to let others try
it. It has some ugly bugs and the code was written on a serious rush but, hey,
maybe someone might have fun with it and, maybe, improve the code him/herself
or give me some (constructive) feedback?

(A big thanks to the author(s) of RecorderJS and PeerJS!)

~~~
mardurhack
Just a simple track I created in a few minutes using WebLooper:
[https://soundcloud.com/chpmrc/marco-chiappetta-weblooper-
tes...](https://soundcloud.com/chpmrc/marco-chiappetta-weblooper-test-1) .

